# Hppa c3600, c8000

## legacy

ciao

qualcuno e' sulla HPPA C3xxx ? Ho un kernel 2.6.29 che funziona bene con meno di 4Gbyte di ram, ma che ha problemi con 8Gbyte di ram.

Ho ricompilato abilitando 64bit, e Discontiguous Memory. Spesso si blocca la connessione ssh da remoto, non capisco nemmeno cosa succeda, se provo a riloggarmi tutto resta appeso alla passoword, e non c'e' modo di uscirne. La connessione su seriale invece mi permette di riavviare la macchina.

Lo stesso rootfs (a 32bit) non mostra questo difetto se uso il kernel compilato a 32bit.

Ho provato a compilare anche un kernel 2.6.39 e un 3.11, pero' non riesco a farli bootstrappare, mi si impiantano subito dopo "palo" (il bootloader).

Qualcuno usa kernel recenti ? a 64bit ? Ha il mio stesso problema ?

Gia' che ci sono, qualcuno ha la C8000 ? Se si, che kernel usa? Impressioni d'uso ? Sono tentato di prenderla per via dei due processori a 1.1Ghz, sicuramente piu' performanti del mio a 500Mhz  :Very Happy: 

----------

